# 1922 Oyster Boat



## Soundbounder (Sep 8, 2009)

Some photos of the S.W. Sheppard, a 1922 oyster boat working near New Haven CT.

http://soundbounder.blogspot.com/2009/11/oyster-boat-sw-sheppard.html


----------



## Soundbounder (Sep 8, 2009)

These are of the Columbia, a similar vintage boat near Bridgeport CT.

http://soundbounder.blogspot.com/2009/08/oyster-boat-columbia.html


----------



## Soundbounder (Sep 8, 2009)

Some photos of a 1930's era oyster boat working this month off the Norwalk Islands

http://soundbounder.blogspot.com/2010/02/lifting-dredge.html


(Smoke)


----------

